# Gestion des photod sur iPod Touch



## AgeQuodAgis (22 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question à vous poser :

Quelqu'un parmi vous sait-il s'il y a moyen de gérer manuellement les photos sur l'iPod Touch.

Pour information, j'ai supprimé la synchro automatique depuis iPhoto dans iTunes. D'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur les différentes sources que j'ai consultées, il suffit ensuite de naviguer dans la partie "appareils" de iPhoto pour retrouver les photos enregistrées ; mais je n'ai pas la catégorie "appareils" visible dans iPhoto.

Je sais aussi que j'avais désactivé certaines synchronisation parce que ça m'énervait de voir surgir iPhoto dès que je branchais mon iPod. Le problème c'est que je me souviens plus des menus où j'ai navigué à ce moment. Typiquement les "photos enregistrées" ne sont plus synchronisées.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ?


----------



## AgeQuodAgis (4 Mai 2010)

Bon ben tout s'est réglé suite à l'installation de iTunes 9.1.1.

Je ne sais pas ce qui a pu se passer sur la précédente version...


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

Thanks!!


----------

